# ♦️ Wanted 1940 Black DX Tank Please



## Junkman Bob (Dec 15, 2021)

Ok I am reaching out to the Cabe community in search of a 1940 -41 Black Schwinn DX Tank …. I wrote Santa for one  and actually was counting on it to arrive on Christmas but my letter was returned from North Pole stamped “ Return to Sender” 🤔…Anyway I would be very happy with any reply or possible leads … condition can range from a 2-7 … Thanks everyone and Happy Holidays too All !!!

Bob


----------



## Hoagie57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Junkman Bob said:


> Ok I am reaching out to the Cabe community in search of a 1940 -41 Black Schwinn DX Tank …. I wrote Santa for one  and actually was counting on it to arrive on Christmas but my letter was returned from North Pole stamped “ Return to Sender” 🤔…Anyway I would be very happy with any reply or possible leads … condition can range from a 2-7 … Thanks everyone and Happy Holidays too All !!!
> 
> Bob



Got a picture, may have one. Has tapped mounting holes not clips, no horn hole, no indents. Let's see what you need ya never know 🎅


----------



## Junkman Bob (Dec 18, 2021)

Here is a pic of tank I am searching for …I believe in Santa !!!!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Dec 18, 2021)

Picture of tank wanted ..


----------



## Hoagie57 (Dec 19, 2021)

My tank has been SOLD


----------



## Junkman Bob (Dec 19, 2021)

.


----------



## stezell (Feb 4, 2022)

Bob I messaged you. 
Sean


----------



## dasberger (Oct 28, 2022)

Schwinn Prewar Pre War Original DX Horn Tank - bicycles - by owner -...
					

Nice solid hard to find original Schwinn Prewar DX Tank. In Very Good Condition, For pre war schwinn DX w/ 26x2.125" Balloon Tires. Check and Enlarge all photos. $399.00, Calls Only Please....



					detroit.craigslist.org


----------



## Junkman Bob (Oct 29, 2022)

dasberger said:


> Schwinn Prewar Pre War Original DX Horn Tank - bicycles - by owner -...
> 
> 
> Nice solid hard to find original Schwinn Prewar DX Tank. In Very Good Condition, For pre war schwinn DX w/ 26x2.125" Balloon Tires. Check and Enlarge all photos. $399.00, Calls Only Please....
> ...



I will inquire …Thank you very much 👍🏻👍🏻🇺🇸


----------



## nick tures (Oct 29, 2022)

i bought a bike part from him about a year ago honest guy, old school !


----------

